# Boarded by Coast Guard



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

As wavewarrior and I were coming into the harbor at Hot Waters saw the CG boat then the blue lights. Wave shut it down and they pulled along side us and asked if we have ever been boarded by the CG our answer was no just an inspection. It was part of Operation Dry Water going on this weekend. They ran our ID's and inspected boat and safety equipment. We got a Good as Gold Paper which is a good thing. The one boat that tried to get by us with a rider on the bow was also told to pull over and wait. He tried to blow by them telling them he already had a boat inspection and was having motor problems. He was strictly told to get bak here and wait! We didn't mind it but was told to clean the engine even though I think you could eat off it. If you see the blue lights better be at idle speed if your in 100 ft. To keep it a fishing report it sucked. One eye after trying every program and covering miles of water and one lost cell phone. Jeffs phone some how got hooked to the line at the rod tip and as I was yelling Jeff your phone it fell off.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

If you look like your avatar I can see why they stopped you ! Lol


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

rattletraprex said:


> As wavewarrior and I were coming into the harbor at Hot Waters saw the CG boat then the blue lights. Wave shut it down and they pulled along side us and asked if we have ever been boarded by the CG our answer was no just an inspection. It was part of Operation Dry Water going on this weekend. They ran our ID's and inspected boat and safety equipment. We got a Good as Gold Paper which is a good thing. The one boat that tried to get by us with a rider on the bow was also told to pull over and wait. He tried to blow by them telling them he already had a boat inspection and was having motor problems. He was strictly told to get bak here and wait! We didn't mind it but was told to clean the engine even though I think you could eat off it. If you see the blue lights better be at idle speed if your in 100 ft. To keep it a fishing report it sucked. One eye after trying every program and covering miles of water and one lost cell phone. Jeffs phone some how got hooked to the line at the rod tip and as I was yelling Jeff your phone it fell off.


after i thought man my engine is clean as hell i realized it was sarcasm when he said i should clean it once in a while!!(my engine is SPOTLESS!!) ahd no problem with them checking us as we only drink on land when no one is driving...


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

I tried to call you guys to give you a report but a sheepshead named Roscoe answered and started singing the McDonalds fillet of fish song ! J/K losing a phone sucks !


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

It has happend to me oooooo 4 years in a row I think. Hey better safe than sorry. Still dont like the gard though


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Here ya go if your a Verizon customer. Waterproof, but not sure if it floats.
http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/...t&action=viewPhoneDetail&selectedPhoneId=3988

A friend has 1, always drops it into beer pitchers when he's drunk to prove it's waterproof.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

krustydawg said:


> I tried to call you guys to give you a report but a sheepshead named Roscoe answered and started singing the McDonalds fillet of fish song ! J/K losing a phone sucks !


thats funny i dont care who ya are!!! thank goodness i had it insured...$50 ded. and new one on the way priority mail..cant get one at the store i guess unless i want to pay full price!


----------



## KI Jim (Aug 3, 2005)

joewallguy said:


> It has happend to me oooooo 4 years in a row I think. Hey better safe than sorry. Still dont like the gard though




"Still dont like the gard though" ????????? 

USCG will lay down their lives to save yours. They keep the Canadian Commercial boys out of our waters, they keep the drunks off the water as best they can, do their best to keep our borders secure and are first on the scene to investigate and control pollution spills. 

If you are doing nothing wrong, you have nothing to worry about. Thank God for the USCG!

KI-Jim

Member-USCG Auxiliary


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

KI Jim said:


> "Still dont like the gard though" ?????????
> 
> USCG will lay down their lives to save yours. They keep the Canadian Commercial boys out of our waters, they keep the drunks off the water as best they can, do their best to keep our borders secure and are first on the scene to investigate and control pollution spills.
> 
> ...


I can't agree more. Ki-Jim I am glad they are out there


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Glad you replied Jim. I'm in the USAF(21 years). The CG is often overlooked as one of the military services. Not only do they work the Great Lakes from invading Canadians LOL, but they keep us safe out there. They also deploy overseas to those big sandy areas in the middle east and it's ports. I think they deserve accolades just as much as the Army, USAF, Navy and Marines. On a history note the CG played a big part in the Normandy invasion. 



KI Jim said:


> "Still dont like the gard though" ?????????
> 
> USCG will lay down their lives to save yours. They keep the Canadian Commercial boys out of our waters, they keep the drunks off the water as best they can, do their best to keep our borders secure and are first on the scene to investigate and control pollution spills.
> 
> ...


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> "Still dont like the gard though" ?????????


maybe george stole his woman


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I agree with Norm. They're there through it all and if you get stuck out in those big waves with a boat not running they can't look out the window and say its raining and rough I'm going back to bed. they will be there. 
Im glad their patroling for the Caniadiens.  now if we can get the walleyes to have to have tro have a passport and check in and out maybe we can keep them down here


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

misfit said:


> maybe george stole his woman


no comment 

Dont like the Guard? No worries--we get that alot. 

We're kind of like police officers---we dont get respected untill we are needed, and we're fully aware of that.

Every morning i strap up my boots or put on my gun belt the hairs on my arm stand up, i love it. I wouldnt trade what i do for any job out there. 

Sounds like you have a bad taste stuck in your mind from a past experience, and thats understandable. Just remember, we are standing by channel 16 all day everyday.

"We stop funerals and end grieving, We re-start worlds"
----USCG


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I've never needed their services (thank God), but I too am very greatful for the CG. I've seen them perform training drills up at the lake in water nobody should be out in. It takes some pretty big "cohonies" to run a boat or chopper out in the crap the CG does. I remember my buddy saying outloud that "they were some bad dudes" watching them blast out into the huge surf.

And on a related note - why do some get so upset about a boat inspection or a dry check (not you rattle)? I hear people whine and moan for a simple safety inspection at inland lakes? These checks take just a few minutes and they are doing this to HELP the public. It keeps dangerous people off the water and reminds those that may be lacking some equipment to get things in order. It is for your own safety - not because they like to harrass boaters!


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Hear we go.
I'm not alloud to have a opinion?
I dont drink and have never had a violation when boarded by them.

There is one guy that I have come across in both the Vermilion and Black river that is a total A-hole. LOVES his authority.

Thats all. Chillax will ya

oh yeah, thanks for your service


----------



## brick (Sep 17, 2007)

I worked with the CG doing drug interdiction while a member of the USN. God bless em all is all i can say.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

joewallguy said:


> Hear we go.
> I'm not alloud to have a opinion?
> I dont drink and have never had a violation when boarded by them.
> 
> ...



EVERYONE is entitled to their opinion, just should be smart enough to NOT SHARE THEM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

rattletraprex said:


> as wavewarrior and i were coming into the harbor at hot waters saw the cg boat then the blue lights. Wave shut it down and they pulled along side us and asked if we have ever been boarded by the cg our answer was no just an inspection. It was part of operation dry water going on this weekend. They ran our id's and inspected boat and safety equipment. We got a good as gold paper which is a good thing. The one boat that tried to get by us with a rider on the bow was also told to pull over and wait. He tried to blow by them telling them he already had a boat inspection and was having motor problems. He was strictly told to get bak here and wait! We didn't mind it but was told to clean the engine even though i think you could eat off it. If you see the blue lights better be at idle speed if your in 100 ft. To keep it a fishing report it sucked. One eye after trying every program and covering miles of water and one lost cell phone. Jeffs phone some how got hooked to the line at the rod tip and as i was yelling jeff your phone it fell off.


me and a buddy went up sat out of hot waters we caught some nice eyes in 18 to 20 fow we got 10 and lost about 15 using stick baits in brown color going back up on wed


----------



## krustydawg (Apr 26, 2004)

firstflight111 said:


> me and a buddy went up sat out of hot waters we caught some nice eyes in 18 to 20 fow we got 10 and lost about 15 using stick baits in brown color going back up on wed


You sure those were'nt steelhead with that hook up to landed ratio ? Better sharpen those hooks or get a landing net !


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Gju42486 said:


> no comment
> 
> Dont like the Guard? No worries--we get that alot.
> 
> ...


Standing at attention and saluting. Thanks George.
I loved my jobs in the AF while I had it. I was just putting in my 2 cents and did mean to ruffle feathers


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

wanderin_eyes said:


> Standing at attention and saluting. Thanks George.
> I loved my jobs in the AF while I had it. I was just putting in my 2 cents and did mean to ruffle feathers


No feathers ruffled at all---at least on this end. 

Cant please everyone ya know???

I was just putting my $.02 out there as well 

Now im going back to bed-


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Gju42486 said:


> Every morning i strap up my boots or put on my gun belt the hairs on my arm stand up


For a second there, I thought you were going to say on your head. LOL


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Mark those hairs were so excited they not only stood up they jumped off!


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

Papascott said:


> Mark those hairs were so excited they not only stood up they jumped off!


thats true!

i am bald by choice---thanks


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

KI Jim said:


> "Still dont like the gard though" ?????????
> 
> USCG will lay down their lives to save yours. They keep the Canadian Commercial boys out of our waters, they keep the drunks off the water as best they can, do their best to keep our borders secure and are first on the scene to investigate and control pollution spills.
> 
> ...


agree 100%!!! glad they are doing their job and it did not bother me one bit to be "boarded"!!...heck how can ya argue with 6 guy "packin'!"


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

wave warrior said:


> ...heck how can ya argue with 6 guy "packin'!"


just tell em your taking away their Xbox and cool whip. hahahaha!!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

X box and cool whip that sounds like inhumane treatment


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

krustydawg said:


> you sure those were'nt steelhead with that hook up to landed ratio ? Better sharpen those hooks or get a landing net !


need a beter net man for sure ...its all good we had fun


----------



## topstroke (Aug 3, 2008)

i to am glad those guys are out there ...... well not sure about the bald one woman stealer


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

They were polite and professional and no problems at all. I still wonder with all the hardware around their waist if the PFD's would keep them afloat!


----------



## hawkwind5usa (Apr 28, 2009)

Sounds like a wash on the eyes!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

It maybe a slight delay in your day, but at least they keep us all on our toes with working and up to date equip. They look for outdated flairs and such. Thats things sometimes we all overlook, but when we need them. I never mind them boarding our boats. God willing I hope I never need them, But I know george and the boys and girls will be there for me! I salute you george and the rest USCG!  You guys and girls don't have an easy job!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I can't believe some people complain about the Coast Guard?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have been pulled over by them when they had a 50.caliber on the bow . that is scary too.


----------



## jfcar (Mar 1, 2008)

Boarded by CG off Ashtabula about 2 wks ago, the young men acted professional and were courteous. Im retired from the navy (33 yrs) so it was nice seeing these young men doing a good job.
John


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

joewallguy said:


> Hear we go.
> There is one guy that I have come across in both the Vermilion and Black river that is a total A-hole. LOVES his authority.


Just because you ran across one guy who you didn't like... "Don't paint everyone with the same brush!" George, thank you for your service as well as all in the military.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Coast Gaurd,,Homeland,,Watercraft,,DNR......Been their


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Never been boarded by CG. I'd be nervous, for no reason....just my nature. 

Fishing is the only thing I do sober, although I may have a headache...


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

That's how I met GJU42486 face to face the first time, kinda funny we were talking about fishing while the rest of the crew was trying to give me a safety check, I think they finally gave up on us and set us free.


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

A buddy of mine is a CG officer, and I've heard some bizzare stories. TRUST ME, we all need to appreciate what they do to help all of us enjoy a safe and clean Erie. Just last year, he caught two Canadian frators (SP???) dumping huge loads of garbage into the lake!!!!!!! Luckily, local fisherman called on it, and the CG raced out, and busted them!!!! They were dumping (LITERALLY) tons of garbage overboard in US waters (not that it matters considering it affects all of us whether it's US or Canada)!!!!! From what he has told me, this is pretty common!!!!!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

freyedknot said:


> i have been pulled over by them when they had a 50.caliber on the bow . that is scary too.


Atleast they didn't put a 50 cal through your bow


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

I think as some have said, there can be a few bad apples that spoil the bunch with anything. For example, George has a bad habit of taking all the fish and leaving none for the rest of us 

I will say a few years back, we had a drunken jetskier whale my boat at the time which was shut off and just floating (midnight, jetskier should not have been out). Luckily nobody died...instantly the boat's engines were underwater and not functional. After recovering from the near 50 yard ejection, the drunk on the jetski actually towed us in, which took about an hour and a half of bailing water, after the bilge pump broke, of course. We finally got the whole rig to the RR boat ramp..exhausted, traumatized, and pretty cranky at the idiots to say the least.. What was I greeted by? police and uscg at the ramp, who subjected me to about 45 minutes of DUI testing and nonsense, checked everything in my boat etc, when we were in fact the innocent victims(and were not drunk, which the breathalizer eventually revealed..grr). Even one of the younger uscg officers apologized for his boss who he said 'was a dick'. I was not happy to say the least. That said, overall I recognize the greater purpose of their service, and would not want to boat on the lake without the coast guard. Hassles aside, if you need them, you will REALLY appreciate them. Luckily I haven't yet, but it's nice to know they're a call away on 16. Till then I'll just gripe about George taking all the fish


----------

